# Spell casting / miscast probability



## Whizzwang

*Magic Phase Probability*

I woke up at 4 am the other day with random insomnia attack, to keep myself occupied I did the maths on % chance of total power and miscast with a variety of different factors (number of dice rolled etc)










chance of casting a spell of any given difficulty (this doesn't factor in miscasts - that's extra maths and my brain started to hurt. EXAMPLE 8+ on 3D6 is listed as 83.08%, however this table does not factor in the chance of rolling 1,1,6 - 1,6,1 - 6,1,1 which would actually be failures)


----------



## Whizzwang

crap, i've just noticed the maths is off with the HOtek set. 

mutter mutter grumble.... CURSES! Shall fix that this evening


EDIT: fixed, should hopefully be accurate now.


----------



## neilbatte

I'm really lucky with miscasts (never get them) mainly because I can't seem too remember when the magic phase happens,damn GW and their phase switch, Now I just take other things rather than mages.


----------



## octopec

The first sentence of the original post - epic "You know you're a Warhammer player when..." comment.


----------



## matty570

Great post


----------

